
Show HN: Nooze – compare international news sites headlines - greatNespresso
https://nooze.world
======
greatNespresso
Author, I wanted to have some fun with Go, GCP and Google Sheets and decided
to solve a problem I am facing: I wanted a simple way to compare the covid 19
coverage across national press around the world, with a pragmatic UI like HN.
Turned out it is quite funny to watch the differences in journalistic focus
between countries. I am currently looking for increasing the list, maybe add
some visual indicators of journal's editorial position on the political
spectrum. I would be hapy and grateful to welcome any recommendations HN folk
could give me !

